# Beztēma >  Kw attieciba pret vada mm2

## intercepter

kā var izrēkināt cik jābūt vada škērsgriezuma laukumam pie noteiktas jaudas (piem 1,5 Kw)
atceros ka kādreiz man bija tāda tabuliņa kurā ļoti smuki bija uzrakstīts cik resnu vadu vajag konkrētai jaudai.

----------


## intercepter

kas neviens nezin?

----------


## mm

Savulaik izmantoju tādu Solutions Electrical v. 4.1
Aizej te, varbūt noderēs:
http://www.solutionselectrical.com.au/p ... ations.htm

----------


## Didzis

Tu jau aizmirsi pieminēt spriegumu. Pie 12V ir viens šķērsgriezums, bet pie 220V cits.

----------


## Lemings

Ja parastajai elektroinstalācijai  1 mm2 10 A automātu liek, 
1,5 - 16, 
2,5 25,
 4 - 32

Max pieļaujamās strāvas ir nedaudz lielākas, bet svarīgi ir arī kā tie vadi vai gaisā novilkts vads, vai kabelī, kabelis gaisā vai zemē uttjp. 

Spriegumam man gan liekas liela nozīme nav, tikai augstsprieguma kabeļiem jau ir daudz labāka izolācija.

----------


## malacis

> Spriegumam man gan liekas liela nozīme nav..


 Pamācies Omonkuļa likumu, bērniņ   ::

----------


## karloslv

Nozīme ir tikai strāvai. Izdalītā siltuma jauda Q = I^2 * R, un viss. R savukārt apgriezti proporcionāls šķērsgriezuma laukumam. Parasti rēķina strāvas blīvumu - cik ampērus uz kvadrātmilimetru (tautā saukātu par kvadrātu) drīkst laist. Tas atkarīgs no vides, kurā vads atrodas - respektīvi, ja vads labi dzesējas, pieļaujams lielāks blīvums.

----------


## AndrisZ

Pilnīgi pareizi un reizē arī pilnīga demagoģija!
Diez vai sākumā cilvēks interesējās par jaudu (1,5 kW), kas izdalīsies uz vadiem. Tā domāta jauda slodzē.
1,5 kW pie 220v būs nepilni 7A, savukārt pie 12v barošanas tie būs jau 125A. Līdz ar to zinot tikai jaudu un nezinot spriegumu nevar dot padomus par vadu šķērsgriezumu.

----------


## Lemings

> Spriegumam man gan liekas liela nozīme nav..
> 
> 
>  Pamācies Omonkuļa likumu, bērniņ


 Piecus gadus mācīja :P 

Vienīgi neticu ka katram mājās ir vatmetrs, drīzāk tā pat jaudu mērīs ar voltmetra un ampērmetra metodi, ta ka tā pat vien strāva jāmēra. 

Vads jāizvēlas pēc strāvas un tad pēc sprieguma, lai izolācija būtu pietiekama. Man liekas tādi jautājumi jau var būt tikai par spēka ķēdēm.

----------


## malacis

Leming, protams, ka vads silst tikai no strāvas. Taču topika autors prasīja par jaudu un te nu bez sprieguma zināšanas nekā. Vispār jau nevajadzīgi Tev uzbraucu, atvaino.

Par šo tēmu man nesen bija kuriozs veikalā "PROFS" (smieklīgs nosaukums, ņemot vērā pārdevēju kompetenci). Pirku visko un arī vadus 12V halogēnspuldzītēm ar kopējo jaudu 210W. Trafs stāv patālu un negribējās uz katru spuldzi savu vadu vilkt. Tad nu lūk pārdevējs nemitīgi apgalvoja (un man neizdevās viņu pārliecināt par pretējo   ::  ),  ka man ar atliektiem galiem der 1mm^2 vads, jo jauda takš ir tikai nieka 200W!

----------


## Lemings

> Leming, protams, ka vads silst tikai no strāvas. Taču topika autors prasīja par jaudu un te nu bez sprieguma zināšanas nekā. Vispār jau nevajadzīgi Tev uzbraucu, atvaino.
> 
> Par šo tēmu man nesen bija kuriozs veikalā "PROFS" (smieklīgs nosaukums, ņemot vērā pārdevēju kompetenci). Pirku visko un arī vadus 12V halogēnspuldzītēm ar kopējo jaudu 210W. Trafs stāv patālu un negribējās uz katru spuldzi savu vadu vilkt. Tad nu lūk pārdevējs nemitīgi apgalvoja (un man neizdevās viņu pārliecināt par pretējo   ),  ka man ar atliektiem galiem der 1mm^2 vads, jo jauda takš ir tikai nieka 200W!


 Viens otrs jaudu mēra ampēros, jo automāti tādi, ta ka zināma pieredze ir. Vēl ir pieredze, ka it kā liela starptautiska  kompānija projektē iekārtu, kur mazākais vads ir 1,5 mm^2 visiem signāliem, kontaktu izejām, ieejām uttjp. Un 200 W motorvārsta barošanai velk 4 kvadrātu kabeli, ta ka neko paraanomālu Tev nemēģināja iestāstīt.  ::

----------


## marisviens

Es parasti lietoju 1 kvadrātmilimetru vara vada uz 4A strāvu. Tas, ka var tievāku ir fakts, bet kritums uz vada nekad par labu nav naacis.

----------


## Raimonds1

vēl jau ir tas, kur tas kvadrāts atrodas - 10 metru vada no kastes uz kasti, satīts uz ferīta, toroīda, trafa, spoles ar serdi, bez utt.  Kaut vai latr trafs - kamer vinš ir pliks ar kontaktplāksni - tas diametrs 2kW trafam tur var būt, bet ja tīsi jaudas trafu, tad gan nē.

----------

